

Lispy in Scheme | An incremental approach to interpreter construction - JackTrades
http://pointlessprogramming.wordpress.com/lispy-in-scheme/

======
JackTrades
I'm posting this in the off chance that I can get some criticisms/suggestions
about the series, design or implementation of the interpreter. This is not
meant as an instruction on the right way to do it. I'd appreciate any comments
if you have the time to look through this.

